# Rock Shox Tora for tandem?



## bugger (Aug 24, 2004)

OK, so I recently bought my second 1996 Cannondale Tandem and am needing to get a suspension fork for it. I know there are tandem specific forks available, but I would like to find a cheap solution safe for gravel rounds and light singletrack, before I invest big bucks in a dual crown fork. My stoker will be my wife or kids, and I hate to spend a ton of money on a fork-20mm wheel-disc combo only to find I have no one to ride with. 

I was thinking of getting a U-Turn Rock Shox Tora ($200.00) and seeing how much I ride the bike before upgrading to a dal crown-disc-20mm hub system. The fork has V-brake bosses, so no need for a disc yet. I like the U-turn on this, (85-130 mm), so I can figure out how much travel this bike can handle. 

Anyone try a Tora on a tandem? Max team weight will be 310#, bt I will often be riding with my kids so team weight will be 260#. 

As an aside - any other forks with v-brake bosses which are still sold? 

Thanks


----------



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

For around the same $$, you can pickup a Marzocchi Dirt Jumper, brand new, on ebay, etc. 
It'll be disc only, but you want that anyway.
There are older DJ models availble, usually used, that do have the posts for V brakes also.
I think the DJ is probably a stronger fork than the Tora, and I like the Marzos better than than the RS stuff, but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## sni256andr (Feb 27, 2011)

Hm, little bit not up to date, but: I used RS Tora 302 85-130mm on my titanium tandem for local comutting, during 1.5 years, all year round. It seems to be ok for mtb, good plush (we are 145kg on wheels).


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Steel stanchions are stiffer then Al and smoother too, but weigh more. So good beginning choice for a tandem.


----------

